# Fed up with cox,scared to leave tivo, how does genie compare?



## ldavenport (Feb 7, 2012)

Cox is in a dispute with CBS and we have lost our feed for CBS since Jan 1. No telling when it will be back. This is the most recent of my problems with Cox. They use switch digital which requires a tuning adapter, my channels will freeze at least 1-2 times a week. Cox has been out to check it, I've called tivo. No one can pinpoint or solve the problem. I bought the 4 tuner, the freezing was even worse so I returned it. Right now I have an HD and a premier. I love the premier. I love tivo, but when I started looking at DTV and the genie looks good, but is it as user friendly? Has anyone had any experience with both that can give me an idea of pros and cons? From what I read on the threads the DTV tivo isn't so great?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The DTV TiVo is an old DirecTV DVR that they loaded Series 3 software on. I've heard a lot of complaints about it. Why anyone would want to pay all that money to use a DVR from 2006 is beyond me.

I used to be a DTV subscriber, but that was back in the days when they had actual TiVo hardware. I switched to standalone TiVo when they stopped doing TiVo at DTV, so I have no experience using a Genie system.


----------



## ldavenport (Feb 7, 2012)

Just found a forum for DTV users. Doesn't sound much better than cox. Got CBS back, guess I'll learn to be content.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I've had a Genie for a few months now. It's been a solid workhorse so far. 
I had the original DirecTiVos and switched to their HRx equipment when I went HD. The interface is a bit different than the TiVO, but now that I'm used to it I like it.


----------



## kews12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rainy Dave said:


> I've had a Genie for a few months now. It's been a solid workhorse so far.
> I had the original DirecTiVos and switched to their HRx equipment when I went HD. The interface is a bit different than the TiVO, but now that I'm used to it I like it.


We have used the DVR at DTV since they phased out TiVo & we have not enjoyed that as much as we did the TiVo experience. Our biggest complaints have been missing shows & cutting them off, but Im not sure that would be remedied with going back to TiVo if the software is out of date. The DVRs dont adjust to guide changes at all. Also our DVR freeze frequently & we have had to replace a receiver every year, it sounds like this is a frequent issue with the TiVo receivers as well.

Interface difference aside, how does the Genie compare to the TiVo with accurately recording shows?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have not had any issues with my HR21 or HR20 missing recordings. The THR22 will sometimes record a show but the recording is blank. I haven't seen any complaints about the HR34/Genie missing recordings.

I disagree with the statement that the DVRs don't react to guide data changes - they do.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ldavenport said:


> Cox is in a dispute with CBS and we have lost our feed for CBS since Jan 1. No telling when it will be back. This is the most recent of my problems with Cox. They use switch digital which requires a tuning adapter, my channels will freeze at least 1-2 times a week. Cox has been out to check it, I've called tivo. No one can pinpoint or solve the problem. I bought the 4 tuner, the freezing was even worse so I returned it. Right now I have an HD and a premier. I love the premier. I love tivo, but when I started looking at DTV and the genie looks good, but is it as user friendly? Has anyone had any experience with both that can give me an idea of pros and cons? From what I read on the threads the DTV tivo isn't so great?


I used to have 2 DirecTiVo's then one at a time switched to the DirecTV HR-21 and later added an HR-23. Initially the HR-21 had a lot of issues software was not ready for prime time. These gradually got better and became solid workhorses.

I moved last year and the tech was unable to mount the dish low enough on my balcony to get under the eve. I have noticed recently they have a newer lower profile mount. Too late I switched to TWC and TiVo Premieres where the primary problem is TWC poor signal and Tuning Adapters that fail; in 12 months been through 4 of them! One was DOA!

There was no way I was going to pay TWC for the torment of their DVR, knowing what TiVo was capable of with the old Series 2 DirecTV equipment.

My only beef is with the Switched Digital if the channel is already on a channel to record and it's a switched channel it might not record because after 4 hours the tuning adapter drops the channel. I've seen a box pop up warning that the channel is about to go so the tuning adapter is telling the TiVo the channel is about to go. The TiVo needs to on switched channels make a quick change of channels in order to reset that timer and set the switch selected channel.

Ok, I didn't explain that well but I think you can figure it out. Any rate the DTV HR 21/23 are excellent systems the Genie well If I were switching I'd prob wait a bit and let some bugs get worked out. No doubt that DirecTV blows TWC out though.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I have few complaints about the HR34:

It froze up a few times. 
RVU navigation (on c31 clients or samsung TV) is a bit sluggish. 
ESATA simply replaces the built in drive. 

Other than that? I like it a lot.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had the HR20's for ages, an HR23, and now an HR34 for almost a year. Don't miss my TiVO's at all.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

D*'s DVR's especially with the newer guides / software are outstanding. As good if not better than Tivo at this point.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

with genie is there anyway to 'lock out' other family members from other locations from deleting your shows? i have a friend that would be interested in the genie but thinks other parties in the house will inadvertently mess with her stuff since they arent very techno


----------

